# Benefits to cooking the oatmeal?



## matt17 (Aug 30, 2011)

In the most of my mornings I’m rushing so I usually make a shake to go. I mix 5 eggs 2 oranges 1 cup oats and scoop of whey and blend it and go. So my question is if there are any benefits to cooking the oatmeal rather than blending the raw oats?


----------



## jamie90 (Aug 31, 2011)

matt17 said:


> In the most of my mornings I’m rushing so I usually make a shake to go. I mix 5 eggs 2 oranges 1 cup oats and scoop of whey and blend it and go. So my question is if there are any benefits to cooking the oatmeal rather than blending the raw oats?



The only benefit can be that they may digest a bit easier once cooked but that effect would be negligible.


----------



## 1simple (Sep 2, 2011)

I like to make anything I can into a shake. How is better to measure oatmeal , dry or after it's cooked?


----------



## 1simple (Sep 2, 2011)

I like to make anything I can into a shake. How is better to measure oatmeal , dry or after it's cooked?


----------



## danny (Sep 5, 2011)

1simple said:


> I like to make anything I can into a shake. How is better to measure oatmeal , dry or after it's cooked?



Typically, you measure it dry.


----------



## morris (Sep 6, 2011)

I always eat them raw, don't even like them cooked


----------



## slippery (Sep 8, 2011)

I blend it into a powder and throw it in my shakes.  Add some natural peanut butter to that blend and that's it


----------

